# building a bbq pit.



## alex427 (May 22, 2022)

Have managed to  successfully bbq pork ribs on my smoke hollow bbq. Pretty good , 250f over coals Rodney scott style.Was a real pain to keep temperature low enough ( coals too near grill level) so thinking of building a bbq pit ( not a smoker/offset). where you slow cook over coals. Lots of YouTube using hollow cinder blocks in the isa but wondered any reason I cant use standard medium density concrete blocks ( not hollow) as I have access to some?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2022)

I don’t see any reason at all that you couldn’t use solid blocks. Maybe they didn’t use solid blocks, because they weren’t available, or they were more expensive!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2022)

alex427 said:


> medium density concrete blocks


I wouldn't see a problem with it either , but it's all driven by the moisture content in the unit them selves . If they ever completely dry out they will crumble . 
There are so many different types of " Block " you need to make sure what you're getting . Some are hollow ( not visible ) some are solid . 
A concrete block will be the nominal size . 8 x 8 x 16 .

A CMU block or a cinder block will be sized to allow a 3/8 mortar joint . 7 5/8 x 7 5/8 x 15 5/8 .  
Just make sure your sizing is the same . Masonry layout works in 8's and 4's .


----------



## smokerjim (May 22, 2022)

Concrete blocks tend to crack if they get to hot where cinder holds up better


----------



## thirdeye (May 22, 2022)

Two thoughts come to mind.  1) hollow blocks are lighter. And 2) air is a good insulator and the hollow area acts as a heat buffer.  

On the other hand, once solid blocks get warm, that is some great residual heat.  Would there be any chance of a solid block  cracking because of the heat?


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 22, 2022)

I built a cinder block pit way back in time. I played with it a good while. Concrete blocks act as a heat sink and it’s tough to balance temperature. Cinder blocks work better and last a long time. You can either use coals like Rodney does or you can build a firebox extension and put a steel plate or piece of roofing metal (not galvanized) over top for a lid. The set up is cheap and very adaptable.


----------



## thirdeye (May 22, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> You can either *use coals like Rodney does or you can build a firebox extension* and put a steel plate or piece of roofing metal (not galvanized) over top for a lid.


I have seen brick pits that have a raised direct (or very raised direct) set up, so you get that open pit or drum flavor..., then they have a small smoke generator box so you can use the main chamber for cold or warm smoking anything from sausages or bacon to hams.  The lid was adjusted for draft by simply placing strategic blocks or fire bricks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 22, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I have seen brick pits that have a raised direct (or very raised direct) set up, so you get that open pit or drum flavor..., then they have a small smoke generator box so you can use the main chamber for cold or warm smoking anything from sausages or bacon to hams.  The lid was adjusted for draft by simply placing strategic blocks or fire bricks.




They are a very modular design very flexible. Mine was more along these lines.


----------



## alex427 (May 22, 2022)

thanks all , useful about the concrete maybe cracking and I can see the logic of the air gap. Over in the uk so enough cinder blocks for a small pit would  cost me $400 odd. Had the concrete blocks here fee .But they are 140mm not 215mm tho=ick so might not be stable enough


----------

